# Waiting for the next invitation round on October 1



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have 65 points for 189 and have applied EOI on Sep 5...

I guess, per the Sep 15th invitation round results in the forum, some of the 65ers have started getting invites..

This has built my hopes.. From the forums I could see that a person applied on 14 July with 65 points has got an invite..

Is there anybody who applied later than that who got an invite with 65 points???


So what do you say guys.. for those who applied in August/September.. 
Do we stand a chance in October 1 round..

:ranger:

Do share your thoughts...


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

hi,

even I am waiting for October round now 

regards


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought you would have got it..


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Did DIAC posted an announcement on the schedule of their next round of invites?

Will it be every fortnight as what happened in Sept?

How many invites? I hope it would be more than 450...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Same for me, waiting for the announcement abt the number of places. I am sure people with 65 points will get invites this oct, point is what ant people who applied in september


----------



## bonza (Sep 16, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Same for me, waiting for the announcement abt the number of places. I am sure people with 65 points will get invites this oct, point is what ant people who applied in september


Mate I don't mean to discourage anyone but keep in mind that an applicant regardless of their date is picked based on their points.

Only when there is a tie of points will they invite the applicants on first come first serve.

A total of 900 maximum invitations was specified for September. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have 6+ yrs of Exp in IT Industry. Cleared IELTS with 7.5 across all bands and waiting for Positive ACS Skills assessment.

I have 65 points EXCLUDING State Sponsorship.

I have few questions related to the Visa process. Your Valuable guidance is required.:

1) I have applied for ACS Assesment against "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER". So Software testers can apply ONLY for 190 State sponsorship Visa. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

2) If State sponsorship is the only option I can apply for Victoria and South Australia. Am I right ?

3) Once I get my assessment, Should I file EOI first or should I apply for state sponsorship ?

4) If EOI is the next step, then will I get invitation for 190 visa from the concerned states automatically ?

5) For VIC State Sponsorship, I have seen the eligibility and they ask for $40000 AUD as the savings. Any idea what kind of documents would they accept as a proof

6) I would be travelling along with my wife, so if that is the case then will state sponsorship depends on my wife's Language skills ?

I know I am too far from all these but want to get ready with the necessary documents if any.
Please help me.


Thanks a ton,
HYD -> AUS !


----------



## OZ12 (Jun 15, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 6+ yrs of Exp in IT Industry. Cleared IELTS with 7.5 across all bands and waiting for Positive ACS Skills assessment.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

*I am also waiting*

Hi guys,

Even I am also waiting for October 1st. Hope to get an invite.

Analyst Programmer | IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | 189 - 65 Points | 190 - 70 Points | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | :ranger:


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Now waiting for an invite... Lodged our EOI yesterday!


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone who submitted EOI after 15th Sep got an invite here??


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI after 15th Sep got an invite here??


I did... Submitted on the 25th!


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats. But I believe you had 70 points. Mine is 65 submitted on 22nd.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Congrats. But I believe you had 70 points. Mine is 65 submitted on 22nd.


Did you get an invite? wht's ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

No. I haven't yet. But I saw someone posting here abt his invite received yesterday with 65 points and EOI submitted on 14th Sep. So, I strongly believe that I will get mine in Oct 15 round. But u never know how many more people will apply with say 70 points and above till that time. And also we don't know how many more 65ers are still pending who applied before me. So, ALL I CAN DO IS HOPE FOR THE BEST  My code is 2613 - analyst programmer. What abt yours. Details on points and dates plz...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> No. I haven't yet. But I saw someone posting here abt his invite received yesterday with 65 points and EOI submitted on 14th Sep. So, I strongly believe that I will get mine in Oct 15 round. But u never know how many more people will apply with say 70 points and above till that time. And also we don't know how many more 65ers are still pending who applied before me. So, ALL I CAN DO IS HOPE FOR THE BEST  My code is 2613 - analyst programmer. What abt yours. Details on points and dates plz...


I have 60 points and applied on 1st July. My code is Systems Analyst.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

In that case I think you might get lucky in the Nov round. That's my prediction though


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> In that case I think you might get lucky in the Nov round. That's my prediction though


Yep...hopefully...


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have applied for a Victoria SS under subclass 190 for the System Analyst category. My points claimed for Victoria SS is 70 points. Since my skill set is in both General (189 ) and State Nomination is it possible to have the EOI for both the categories 189(General) and 190 (State)

IELTS : R-9,L-8.5,S-7.5,W-7 VIC SS APP/ACK/APP - 2nd August 2012/6th Aug 2012/Waiting Skill Set : System Analyst

A quick reply will be appreciated.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for a Victoria SS under subclass 190 for the System Analyst category. My points claimed for Victoria SS is 70 points. Since my skill set is in both General (189 ) and State Nomination is it possible to have the EOI for both the categories 189(General) and 190 (State)
> 
> ...


Yes you may select both the options in your EOI.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for a Victoria SS under subclass 190 for the System Analyst category. My points claimed for Victoria SS is 70 points. Since my skill set is in both General (189 ) and State Nomination is it possible to have the EOI for both the categories 189(General) and 190 (State)
> 
> ...


Wow. Your IELTS score is exactly the same as mine. And yes. You can submit for both subclasses in the same EOI.


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yes you may select both the options in your EOI.


Thanks Spin 123. I have updated my EOI today are my chances of getting through the 15th Oct invitation rounds bright with 65 points ( considering the fact they have started inviting people with 65 points for 189 category )


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Thanks Spin 123. I have updated my EOI today are my chances of getting through the 15th Oct invitation rounds bright with 65 points ( considering the fact they have started inviting people with 65 points for 189 category )


Yes. There are chances of u getting an invite on oct 15.


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Vivekananda, 

Thanks for the response. I guess I should have updated my EOI in August itself but my consultant confused me mentioning I cannot apply under both categories at the same time. I have missed 4 rounds of invitations since then but I guess since I had only 65 points it didn't matter much.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

No. It did matter as few people who got the invitation today had their eoi submitted in sep 2nd week with 65 points. May be u might have got it by now. Anyways best of luck. And one more thing. Keep chasing ur consultant for each and everything. I think they will never look into forums like these to understand various scenarios which users have shared. They only go by the info given in the diac website. My consultant had the same doubt as you but I immediately shown him the diac immigration micro blog which clearly provides the answer that I gave you. So get all the access/credentials wherever they have applied ur docs and keep a check. You are paying ur hard earned money. U hv every right to access all info n work they do for you. So don't let such delays affect ur progress on the aus dream. Good luck.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> I have 60 points and applied on 1st July. My code is Systems Analyst.



what is your EOI serial like 58xx


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

thewall said:


> what is your EOI serial like 58xx


44xx


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> No. It did matter as few people who got the invitation today had their eoi submitted in sep 2nd week with 65 points. May be u might have got it by now. Anyways best of luck. And one more thing. Keep chasing ur consultant for each and everything. I think they will never look into forums like these to understand various scenarios which users have shared. They only go by the info given in the diac website. My consultant had the same doubt as you but I immediately shown him the diac immigration micro blog which clearly provides the answer that I gave you. So get all the access/credentials wherever they have applied ur docs and keep a check. You are paying ur hard earned money. U hv every right to access all info n work they do for you. So don't let such delays affect ur progress on the aus dream. Good luck.


Thanks again for the valuable information. I just called up my consultant and gave them a piece of my mind. I am now keeping my fingers crossed. The good news is that of the 1800 odd business/system analyst invitations only 131 have been filled up and there are still quite a lot to go. 

Hoping to post a positive by end of this month.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes. Definitely you will get it but it is just a matter of time. I will bet on your chances of getting it should no longer be more than another two rounds at max. I am also keeping my fingers crossed for the next round on 15th.

Funny thing: I login to skillselect some 10 times a day though I know there is nothing to be found in the inbox  I don't know ho many people are like me doing this.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi Vivekananda,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I guess I should have updated my EOI in August itself but my consultant confused me mentioning I cannot apply under both categories at the same time. I have missed 4 rounds of invitations since then but I guess since I had only 65 points it didn't matter much.



I m bit surprised that u didnt receive VIC SS yet. Someone mentioned in VIC SS thread 8-10weeks, perhaps send a gentle email to VIC to chk status as well. 190can come anyday


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, 

Just spoke to my consultant again and she was saying that it might be a risk to apply under both categories as the State rules say that you should apply for only a single state. I am not sure whether that is a true statement.

I wanted to understand what shall I do in the following two scenarios

Scenario 1 
==========

- I get a Victoria SS 190 sponsorship ( expected 6th Nov 2012 ) and have not yet got the 189

Scenario 2 
==============
- I get a 189 sponsorship on 1st Nov 2012.


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> I m bit surprised that u didnt receive VIC SS yet. Someone mentioned in VIC SS thread 8-10weeks, perhaps send a gentle email to VIC to chk status as well. 190can come anyday


The email acknowledgement that I received clearly mentioned that 12 weeks is the time for the outcome and also mentioned not to contact the concerned authorities till that time. I really to not want to risk the SS outcome by sending reminders  if you know what I mean. So from a 12 week point of view I should get a response by 6th November 2012.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just spoke to my consultant again and she was saying that it might be a risk to apply under both categories as the State rules say that you should apply for only a single state. I am not sure whether that is a true statement.
> 
> ...




I suggest contact VIC for clarification (i remeber SA had sth like this), u might also like to follow VIC SS thread, to check current trend. 

190 is sponsored in Priority 3, 189 is independent in Priority 4.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just spoke to my consultant again and she was saying that it might be a risk to apply under both categories as the State rules say that you should apply for only a single state. I am not sure whether that is a true statement.
> 
> ...


As per my knowledge but not sure though.

Scenario 1

Your eoi will be frozen unless you reject the VIC ss.


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> As per my knowledge but not sure though.
> 
> Scenario 1
> 
> Your eoi will be frozen unless you reject the VIC ss.


After doing the round of research I think following will hold good 

Scenario 1
=============

I get a Victoria SS 190 approval before 189

- I will have to either accept or reject the 190 approval only after I do that my EOI will be released for subclass 189. If I accept the 190 then what can I say I will be flying to Melbourne 

Scenario 2
==================

I get a 189 before Victoria SS

- I would be really lucky if I get this and if I accept then I would be again flying to Australia but this time my options would be open to live and work anywhere across the country. 

Although either of the scenarios are a win win but I would still love to fall under scenario 2.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*65 points - got invite today*

I had 65 points and submitted end of August. Got the invite today.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi,

I have applied WA SS on 15th September ( 65 points with S.S ) & MY EOI is on 14th september 189 - 60 points & 190 WA SS . 

Expected WA S.S Result - 28th October 2012 .If I get S.S , then do i need to wait for EOI invitation on particular date ( ex 1 & 15 of the every month ) or immediately i will be invited after the WASS approval ( any day of the month ) ? 

please advice . 

harry82


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have applied WA SS on 15th September ( 65 points with S.S ) & MY EOI is on 14th september 189 - 60 points & 190 WA SS .
> 
> ...


SS no need to wait - its not ranked, also CO allocation is faster - since its on higher Priority.

cheers!


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I had 65 points and submitted end of August. Got the invite today.


Hi Kanmaj, Which Visa you have applied for ? and also tell me your occupation code !


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> SS no need to wait - its not ranked, also CO allocation is faster - since its on higher Priority.
> 
> cheers!


hi ,

you mean , if i get WA SS on 28 th September , i will be invited on same day 28th September . Am i right ? . I want to know , because I want to arrange money as well as documents. 

please advice.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> you mean , if i get WA SS on 28 th September , i will be invited on same day 28th September . Am i right ? . I want to know , because I want to arrange money as well as documents.
> 
> please advice.


yes - if same day WA informs DIAC that your SS is approved. But no need to worry, u will get 60 days to apply once invited.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

tshanmuganathan - I applied for Skilled independent (189) with job code of ICT business analyst


----------



## sghara (Aug 14, 2012)

let us see how it goes

ACS:+ve assesment | IELTS:7.0 over all | EOI:20/09/2012 | 189 65 points


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

sghara said:


> let us see how it goes
> 
> ACS:+ve assesment | IELTS:7.0 over all | EOI:20/09/2012 | 189 65 points


You will get it for sure on oct 15th


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

I got my skilled independent (189 ) invite today. It was a great relief to see the email in my Inbox today. 

Gearing up now for the next steps

Thanks everyone for the valuable guidance on the forum.

Regards,
Mohit Hotchandani


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my invite today as well.

ACS Applied: 22/05/2012
ACS +ve: 03/09/2012
IELTS: 22/06/2012 L-8, R-7, W-8, S-7 Overall 7.5
EOI Applied: 25/09/2012 65 pts
EOI Invite: 15/10/2012


----------



## sghara (Aug 14, 2012)

sghara said:


> let us see how it goes
> 
> ACS:+ve assesment | IELTS:7.0 over all | EOI:20/09/2012 | 189 65 points


I have got my invite today


----------



## mynetwork (Oct 17, 2012)

lonestar56 said:


> I got my invite today as well.
> 
> ACS Applied: 22/05/2012
> ACS +ve: 03/09/2012
> ...


Hi Lonestar56, 
congrats first of alll....Iam also from hyderabad... waiting for my turn with 60 points(EOI applied on 19th july) ..:ranger:


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

mynetwork said:


> Hi Lonestar56,
> congrats first of alll....Iam also from hyderabad... waiting for my turn with 60 points(EOI applied on 19th july) ..:ranger:


Thanks, hope you will get it in the next round


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

mynetwork said:


> by the way have u applied for PCC. if possible provide ur personal email id.


Hi mynetwork, PM'ed you my details. I am yet to apply for the PCC.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

friends i hope the next round will be on 1st and 15 November and cross fingers i hope guys with 60's will be considered for more invitations this time...


----------



## sghara (Aug 14, 2012)

sghara said:


> let us see how it goes
> 
> ACS:+ve assesment | IELTS:7.5 over all | EOI:20/09/2012 | 189 65 points | Invite - 15th Oct | Visa Applied - 4th Nov


Hey Sorry forgot to update this. I got my Invite and have applied for Visa as well.
All the best to all of you waiting for the invite


----------



## muralirangana (Aug 1, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello friends, am done with my ielts score..got 7 in each band..total 60 points applied for EOI ON OCT 19TH, may I know as 3rd Monday of oct is gone so this month allocation is done or not? wat is the cut off time for this month..
by the way am appling for 189 visa, system analyst. please help me out


----------

